# Engine mods for 3.6



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

How's it going everybody? I've had my Q7 for a little over a month now and have been searching but haven't found any. I'm more specifically looking for a cold air intake and chip. I know the model is new and I've checked most of the major chip makers who don't seem to have any yet. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

